# Is Nair safe?



## Jennifurball

I need to get rid of my moustache :blush: and was just wondering if hair removal cream is safe in pregnancy? I know it is only on about 5 mins but just wanted to check.


----------



## babycakes16

I've heard different things about this. Some sources say it's fine but just be aware that your skin may be extra sensitive now because of the pregnancy so you may have more redness/irritation. Others say no because those creams have chemicals in that may be absorbed and harm the baby.

There isn't really research to say it isnt safe but then there isnt any to say it is either so it might be best to find an alternative. Check with your midwife maybe?


----------



## Charlie_x

I personally wouldnt use it on my face, i used to use it down below and as the above poster said all i've heard is that xause your skin can be more senstive during pregnancy you need to be careful. i also below that if you get rid of the tash it will grow back worse my mum rubs lemon overs hers to lighten it i dont know if it works tho xx


----------



## Angelbabymama

Not sure I'm afraid but I'm such a facial hair-phobe I wax my upper lip and eyebrows aha, it really dosen't hurt :) plus none of those nasty chemicals! Xx


----------



## bumpbear

Try threading or waxing instead?

I avoid hair removal cream at the mo because they say its not known whether the chemicals are harmful to the baby. I'd rather not take the risk when there are many other just as effective alternatives. (I am less concerned about damaging my own skin although that is a reason cited for perhaps avoiding it during pregnancy too).


----------



## mnjhowell

My OB told me not to use it :(


----------



## ilysilly

I wouldn't. Just wax or shave.


----------



## kat2504

Apparently it is safe but there might be a good point about your skin being more sensitive.

You can buy facial waxing strips in Boots or supermarkets. No heating up wax and all that involved, you just put it on and pull it off like a sticky plaster.


----------



## fairy3853

Dont use it hun, I was told by my midwife that its safe to use in pregnancy, so I bought so to use on my lady garden as I was having issues shaving, I used it years ago pre pregnancy and had no trouble with it... This time it burnt me and I was in agony, aparantly its due to our skin being more sensative in pregnancy


----------



## pooch

i used it on my belly and it did a really good job, everything i read said as long as you used it how it was intended it is OK. that being said, it made me itch and turn a little red. but it's been over 2 weeks and only a few hairs have started growing back.


----------



## LuckyFamily

I am getting married Sunday so I thought I should cleam my face up so I called my doctor to make sure it was ok to use the Nair type stuff. He said it was ok on occasion. I have never had an issue with it but this time it burned. No redness or anything just burning and itching.


----------



## lovepurple90

I'd go for waxing instead. That's what I'm planning to do :)


----------

